# Nice, quiet site in West Sussex?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Instead of going to Scotland, we're having to opt for near London due to my sister's health. I've had a good look at CLs in & around West Sussex, but would appreciate your experience with any peaceful small sites with minimal facilities (preferably with electric hook-up).

We also have a 10m RV.

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.lovecamping.co.uk/campsites/south-east/west-sussex
try these sites Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Mavis - I actually have just been through a lot of them in the last hour, but there's not a lot of information on most. I was hoping for voices of experience around this part of the country.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> Thanks Mavis - I actually have just been through a lot of them in the last hour, but there's not a lot of information on most. I was hoping for voices of experience around this part of the country.
> 
> Dougie.


Bridge Farm House Caravan Club C L 
Cuckfield Road 
Burgess Hill
West Sussex 
RH15 8RE 
Tel: 01444 242993
Pitches: 5 Caravan Club Only

Very quiet site by Burgess hill which is 2 miles away.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Would this be any good?
Northcommon Farm
Lesley


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes that is another good site but I was just wondering how far from London Doug wanted to be as there are so many lovely sites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dougie

do you need a rail link nearby? For the access to london?

There's a Caravan Club site near Billingshurst / Horsham with minimal facilities (no toilets / showers), they call it Slinfold. (not been there)

Also near there - in Barnes Green, there's a commecial site with fishing - Sumners Pond, lovely place, more expensive & busy, will have a job to get in...

Trains to Victoria from either B'Hurst or Horsham


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

tawny nurseries in the witterings, it has water and electric and rv pitches as big as you like £18. dennis


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Quiet site in West Sussex*

Dougie

I can highly reccomend Ellscott Park,Sidlesham Lane near the best beach on the south coast at West Wittering.

You need to google them as they have their own website.

It is run by a retired Chief Superintendant Mike Parks and his wife.

If they cant fit you in because of size then I agree Tawny Nurseries round the corner almost certainly will.

Helen.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Quiet site in West Sussex*

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions, which I've looked at and in fact emailed a couple for availability. West Wittering is not an area I know at all, but I can see the attraction (only difficulty is the site being run by ex-Old Bill :lol: ). Final decisions are being made this afternoon. 

Dougie.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

The site in Slinfold is a nice site, just down the road from me. It is on a disused railway line, great for walking and cycling and Slinfold has a lovely pub (within walking distance of the site). 

Horsham is 10 mins away with rail link to London, same for Billingshurst. Guildford 40 mins. London driving by car is about 1 hour 15 mins depending on traffic.

Kirsty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Others up on the downs are CCC at Slindon (no facilities), and Graffham - lovely site, we use it alot 8)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

brillopad said:


> tawny nurseries in the witterings, it has water and electric and rv pitches as big as you like £18. dennis


Thanks again to everyone for their help. I've now booked with Tawny - not because it has RV pitches, but because the flippin' bank holiday weekend is in the middle of our first week, and everyone's full.  Haven't explored the Chichester area before, so looking forward to it, plus (presumably) there are rail links to London.

The other good thing I've done this morning is to arrange for our friend and her 10ft German Shepard to house-sit when we're away. 

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dougie

good to see you're sorted. Chichester Station is not far from the Witterings - direct trains to victoria. Some good spots quite near (west Wiitering beach especially)

west wittering beach web site.

Plenty of good pubs & good walking on the downs north of chi. And there's Bognor of course

:roll:

PM me or Koppersbeat for details of anything else


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

Dougie.


----------

